# novice



## nicleone (26 Décembre 2012)

Dans l'application "contact" de mon Ipad est il possible de créer des groupes tels que : Amis-famille-relation professionnelle- resto etc....et comment procéder. Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

Bonjour
oublié de vous dire: possesseur d'un ipad 3
Comment créer des groupes dans contact ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. Suis vraiment novice


----------



## lorena (26 Décembre 2012)

Perso, je ne sais pas, mais il y a bien qqn ds la communauté qui doit savoir
Bonne chance
Lorena


----------



## Lauange (27 Décembre 2012)

Hello

L'opération est impossible depuis l'ipad. En revanche, tu peux le faire depuis ton Pc/Mac ou depuis le cloud. Ensuite, la syncro te permettra de les récupérer.


----------



## nicleone (27 Décembre 2012)

Merci Lauange, le problème est résolu


----------

